# 3 BFP's and 1 BFN...



## Alexis

So i posted in here about getting my :bfp: yayyy! i got a :bfp: on tuesday, wednesday, and thursday (one with FMU the other two were in the afternoon) they werent STRONG lines but I didnt have to squint to see them either... this brand was "First Respone Early Response" and I like these the best personally

i told my mom (im 19 almost 20 and depend on parents for college and college housing... theyve saved since i was little) and she cried. so she had me take another test this morning (The brand "EPT") and it had a VERY faint line... i had to squint to see it, and think maybe i was imagining the line. and she took it as a :bfn: 

i feel sick, my back is killing me, my nipples are really sore, im crabby, can hardly eat otherwise i feel even sicker, and im constantly tired. the hospital wont give me blood work until next thursday :hissy:

can someone help? and I having a miscarriage? because the lines seem to have goteen lighter and lighter, but they are still there... im so confused...

if this is in the wrong section please change it. i didnt know where to post it...

-Jaimi


----------



## Wobbles

You were early testing right?

Did you post pics? Could you post them here?

Alo when you say she took you for another test I assume that was not first morning sample and therefore poss not very strong so based on that and how early testing you are a negative is quite likely.


----------



## Wobbles

https://i39.tinypic.com/e0nyvr.jpg

Defo BFP!

Mine:
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/test214july08.jpg


----------



## Naya69

11dpo is quite early test in a few days if your still worried should get darker xx:hug:


----------



## becky77

that is quite early i was still getting bfn at 12 dpo so try not to worry, give it a couple of days then test again.


----------



## Alexis

this morning (the one with my mom) was first morning pee that picture of mine up there was 11dpo. then my 12dpo and 13 dpo were positive too even without FMU.

11dpo - afternoon wee :bfp:
12dpo - first morning wee :bfp:
13dpo - afternoon wee :bfp:
14dpo (mom) - first morning wee :bfn: *faint line but really had to squint*


----------



## lulu2008

Hun i had the same thing at 11 dpo same light lines as the days went by they got Darlker and Darker and it was a BFP,, And i did use FRER, so i am assuming that is a BFP!!!!! Good Luck let us know!!!

I think is a BFP!!!!


----------



## Alexis

but mine have gotten lighter and lighter...

Jan 6th @ 11dpo - :bfp: FRER + afternoon wee
Jan 7th @ 12dpo - :bfp: FRER + FMU
Jan 8th @ 13dpo - :bfp: FRER + afternoon wee
Jan 9th @ 14dpo - :bfn: EPT (have to squint to see the line, if theres one at all) + FMU


----------



## Naya69

why dont you try a digi test hun xx


----------



## Alexis

i dont have $$$ for one. :(


----------



## Naya69

i know they are expensive maybe you should wait for a few days and try again i wouldnt worry about the lines goin faint as long as there no matter how faint is a gud sign xxxx


----------



## Genna

I know it's hard to to patient right now... But try to wait a couple of days before you test again, do something else to take your mind off of it. I would take a digital this next time around too.. I know they are expensive, but maybe ask several different people to borrow a couple of bucks? Use your FMU too, but don't drink a lot of liquid before you test. First Response Gold (digital) works really well. Good luck, hun! Let us know how it goes :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Maybe the EPT test picks up hCG at a higher miu which would explain the paler line??? 
Give it a couple of days hun and try again (with a FRER!!) x


----------



## dan-o

I was thinking the same thing as zoebunny, I did a CB (blue line test) & the line was quite pale, but I did another FRER & the line was almost as dark as the control line!


----------



## Alexis

i will definately do this tomorrow when i can get to the bank. i forgot today is friday and i got aid today. i have blood work scheduled for monday and ill get the result on tuesday. thank you girls :hugs:


----------



## babytots

aww hunni like zoebunny and dan-o said maybe the test your mum got you to do was a higher miu thus such a really faint line. 

keep us updated hunni keep my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

A line is a line no matter how faint!!

I think your Mum is perhaps trying to convince herself and you that the :bfp: is a :bfn:.......You have THREE :bfp: and 1 faint test....You do the Math!

But that line is there, no denying it! Good Luck!!:hug:


----------



## shoesnob

Lisalovesbean said:


> A line is a line no matter how faint!!
> *
> I think your Mum is perhaps trying to convince herself and you that the  is a .......You have THREE  and 1 faint test....You do the Math!*
> 
> But that line is there, no denying it! Good Luck!!:hug:

exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Lisalovesbean

shoesnob said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> A line is a line no matter how faint!!
> *
> I think your Mum is perhaps trying to convince herself and you that the  is a .......You have THREE  and 1 faint test....You do the Math!*
> 
> But that line is there, no denying it! Good Luck!!:hug:
> 
> exactly what I was thinkingClick to expand...


Thanks! It's all too easy to bury your head in the sand and pretend something's not happening when actually it is!:bfp:


----------



## Alexis

i know all this... but my dear mom only thinks i tested once by myself and once with her. so to her its still 50/50 but for me its 75/25 lol


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Alexis, You know what?? I know a :bfp: is a :bfp:....however, I was so shocked this time around.....four years of no contraceptive and I was trying tell myself my first :bfp: was a :bfn:....I was not wanting to build my hopes....so I did 4 basic pee on a stick tests and two digi's just to make sure!!!! hahaha!.....even though I knew!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am a muppet!:dohh:


----------



## Alexis

lol i want to POAS so bad right now. i would if i had more money!! i would probably go buy like 10 more. im still in shock. :rofl:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Nuts aren't we?!!:dohh:

Digi tests are the best for me.....cause the word PREGNANT means that and that only!!

I am really happy, how do you feel?


----------



## alloyd519

I wouldn't worry about it, after seeing the 3 positive ones i'm pretty sureyou're still preggo!


----------



## Alexis

i feel sick. but right now im okay. i get really warm really fast. im nervous that im not and i made a huge deal out of this for nothing. i dont think thats the cause but i dont have a bump yet so its hard to believe im actually pregnant yet. lol

thanks ash!! i hope i still am. :)


----------



## JASMAK

:hug: Hang in there.


----------



## shoesnob

Alexis said:


> i feel sick. but right now im okay. i get really warm really fast. im nervous that im not and i made a huge deal out of this for nothing. i dont think thats the cause but i dont have a bump yet so its hard to believe im actually pregnant yet. lol
> 
> thanks ash!! i hope i still am. :)

You usually don't get a bump right away. especially with your first


----------



## Tishimouse

Wow! I don't know how I would feel if this happened to me. I really feel for you as all you need right now is to know. Still, on a positive note (pardon the pun), you have seen two lines and as said before no matter how feint, they indicate that you are pregnant.

I have seen women post before to say that FMU didn't actually work best for them and one woman posted that on each of her pregnancies it was afternoon urine that resulted in her positive pregnancy tests; so you might be the same. 

Hope this helps ease your mind while you wait for your blood test. Good luck waiting. 

:dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

fingers crossed for you sweety :hugs:


----------



## Alexis

thanks girls :hugs: right now i just feel extremely bloated... and my nipples itch. (i was told they itch because theyre getting ready to stretch?) true or was my friend kidding me lol and im really bitchy :hissy:

im waiting for my bloods and im so nervous that im not. ive been so accustomed to being pregnant and am really excited for this baby!! i would be devestated if im not...


----------



## Naya69

:hug:we all do sounds like you are tho xx


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## Alexis

thanks :hugs:

i started bleeding today, like a normal period. im going in for bloodwork asap in the morning. i started getting blood in my CM this afternoon around 12 noon, then it became like a normal period with cramps around 3 PM. its finally all gone. well most of it at least. i took another test today though and still a :bfp: but it was fainter than the first 3. the last one my mom had me take i dont even count lol. and the one i took today was a FRER. and i used night time urine. so who knows.


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: Hope everything's ok x


----------



## ladymilly

:hugs::hugs: hope your ok hun xx


----------



## dawny690

:hug: really hope everything is ok babe xx


----------



## celine

*hugs* sweety


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Alexis,

Sounds like a chemical pregnancy, I had one in November. You get a :bfp: then a :bfn: along with :witch:. The egg attaches itself then dies off.

:hug:

XXXXXXXXXx


----------



## honey08

i think uv had a chemical also hun :cry:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

o hunni :( i dunno what to say could be just a random bleed.. but could also be a chemical the fact uv bled when you should have had a period is a sign of chemical pregnancy but might be just random..


----------



## Alexis

what is a chemical pregnancy anyways? 

i just got back from the doctors... i had a vaginal ultrasound (the guy who did it was gorgeous :rofl: ) and they said my uterus is empty... but given that i would only be 4-5 weeks along, they wouldnt be able to see anything. its NOT ectopic which is great news, but there is SO much blood. and i ton of cramping. doctor said i probably miscarried and i have to wait until tomorrow for my blood work to come back. then i have to go in next monday too for more blood work to make sure my levels are dropping. :cry:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

chemical is when you get a positive pregnancy test before your period is due.. and then ur period comes.. its a very early m/c. 
egg meets sperm they make embryo but it doesnt attach to the womb.. then period comes and washes embryo away... 
its why i cant test early.. its horrid. :(
cuddles hunni
xxxxx


----------



## Alexis

thanks guys. :hugs: i still wanted to name it though.. gender neutral names... Taylor Casey Werner. 

i didnt think it would be this hard... but honestly it is... im sorry im crying!! :cry:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

you cry all you need to hunni 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## celine

Again Im so sorry :(


----------



## TashaAndBump

So, so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Loubylou

So sorry to hear your news :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm so sorry my good friend Jamie...:( You've got me crying over here. Please don't give up and hang in there. We will hang out soon...if you still want too. Lets do something non kid/baby related ok. Luv you lots and i'm always here for you...HUGS


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw....you are soo beautiful in your new pic.:)


----------



## Alexis

thanks girls :hugs: just had therapy... helped a little bit...

Gabrielle- I have missed seeing you around here. :hugs: lets hang out really soon. maybe this friday... its okay if the kids are there. i dont mind at all. :) plus whenever i hang out with you now for the next few months there will always be a baby. :hugs: and thank you. the picture is almost a year old now!


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: I'm so sorry x


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Naya69

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: iam so sorry i dont know what to say i hope things get better soon keep ya chin up chick xxx


----------



## Cracker

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Alexis

:hug: it means so much to me that you guys are here. thank you. :hugs:


----------



## poppy

I am so sorry for your loss Alexis.

xxx


----------



## Alexis

thank you poppy.

i got my blood work back today and it was confirmed... i did miscarry. it came back with the number '3' as close to negative as it can get. :cry:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

:hug::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: i am so so so sorry x


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hi alexis so sorry for your loss, hope you are ok, i also had a chemical in november, it does get easier though hunni, trust me, just give it time.
my thoughts are with you, pm me if u fancy a wee chat
take care hunni
x


----------



## Naya69

i dont know what to say except iam sending a big hug your way hunnie i hope you feel better soon

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Alexis

thanks girls. :hugs::hugs::hugs: its betting a bit easier. But I'm still bleeding. Not as bad but it still hurts. :cry: and the cramps just ont go away.


----------



## leeanne

:hug: I am sorry hon!


----------



## Forever 3

:hug::hug::hug:So sorry Alexis:hugs::hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

I'm really sorry for your loss. Sorry this is a bit late, I didn't see this thread till just now, I just saw the change on your ticker.

Hugs and hugs xxx


----------



## samzi

So sorry to hear your news. Keep your chin up :hug: x


----------



## emie

So sorry hun just read your story...:hug::hug:


----------



## stargazer

I am so sorry Alexis! Sending lots of love and :hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## Alexis

thank you girls. sorry i have been MIA lately. just been taking time to myself. :hugs: ive missed you all. :friends:


----------



## dan-o

That's so sad, I'm really sorry alexis. :hugs:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Oh hun im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sweetsammi

hugs, so sorry x


----------



## Alexis

thanks girls. :hugs:


----------



## poppy

I am sorry for your loss Alexis.

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: thinking of you honey, am so deeply sorry x


----------



## chrisi

Hi There,

Just to let you know i am thinking about you, my heart goes out to you it is so scary! I am 5 weeks and its worrying that things like that can happen!!

Im so sorry and hope your okay, I hope you get a :bfp: very soon and all will be okay!! 

:hug::hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

:hug: sorry for your loss hun xx


----------

